# GTA 5 online kaufen - paar Fragen



## PhoenixEX (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich war am überlegen, ob ich mir GTA Online kaufen soll.
Jedoch habe ich ein paar Fragen.

1.)Brauche ich das orginale GTA 5 Spiel dazu?
2.)Ich habe mal nach Keys geguckt jedoch hab es da welche von Steam und von diesen Rockstar Social ...
Spielt man nicht gemeinsam auf einer Map???

Danke


----------



## Robonator (26. Juli 2017)

GTA Online ist kein Addon oder eigenständiges Spiel. Es ist der Multiplayermodus von GTA 5, daher brauchst du auch GTA 5 dafür. 
Die Keys sind eben entweder nur Rockstar oder eben auch Steam. Den Social Club wirst du so oder so benötigen und ja alle PC Zocker können theoretisch miteinander zocken. Egal ob Steam oder nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (26. Juli 2017)

1.) Ja, brauchst Du....
2.) Der Social Club ist eh zwingend, auch wenn Du einen Steamkey orderst & Online gibt es da keine Einschränkungen.

PS: Unbedingt ordern, denn mMn eine wahre Perle und ein Game-Highlight u. wenn man solch ein Genre mag, dann darf bzw. sollte man das nicht verpassen. Leg dir noch Taschentücher zur Seite, denn der Humor lässt einen Tränen lachen....


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Juli 2017)

falls du keine freunde hast die das auch zocken, kannst du den online modus als neuling vergessen. ohne freunde hast du da kaum chancen ordentlich kohle zu machen, außer es gibt noch cheater die kohle geben, was aber so gut wie nicht mehr gemacht wird, weil alle gebannt werden


----------



## PhoenixEX (26. Juli 2017)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> falls du keine freunde hast die das auch zocken, kannst du den online modus als neuling vergessen. ohne freunde hast du da kaum chancen ordentlich kohle zu machen, außer es gibt noch cheater die kohle geben, was aber so gut wie nicht mehr gemacht wird, weil alle gebannt werden



Also lieber belassen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Juli 2017)

Quark... Kannst in Ruhe iwo mitmachen und wenn du selbst genug Kohle hast, kannst du selbst entscheiden, wie du die investiert ^^
Dazu jeden Tag die Aufgaben und schon hast du ein paar Millionen in wenigen Wochen zusammen


----------



## spidermanx (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo 

kannst du z.Bsp:      hier kaufen   GTA 5 kaufen, Grand Theft Auto V, GTAV PC Key - MMOGA  brauchst aber schnelles Internet ohne Volumenbegrenzung sind glaube ich 55 GByte .
oder hier z. Bsp:        Kaufen Grand Theft Auto V Official Website

Lg


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. Juli 2017)

oder hier Grand Theft Auto V (GTA 5) - Buy Rockstar PC CD-Key (Global) - G2A.COM die No steam version . find ich besser.  und du brauchst 70GB platz 

achja , du spielst halt mit anderen in einer großen stadt miteinander oder gegeneinander, missionen usw. Am besten guckst du dir ein paar vids auf YT an falls dus noch nicht gemacht hast. 

P.S. nix Kartoffelquark..


----------

